# Accommodation Landlord Letter for Spouse Visa



## Akos85 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi All, 


This forum has been a great help in aiding my husband and I in preparing to sub
We are preparing to submit an application for a Spouse visa at the end of this month. 
However, I have one question regarding the Landlord letter.
I asked the Landlord via email if it he gave permission for my husband (Non EEA) to live with me when he comes to UK, which he agreed.
However, when I asked him to write a letter he was more reluctant but finally wrote on it states:

To Whom It May Concern,

I have no objection for (husband's name) to live at (my address) when he gets his visa.

He will need to be in employment to cover the rent.

Yours sincerely,


Landlord


My issue is the last bit, I am responsible for the rent and work full time and am able to cover the full rent. The rent will not change if my husband moves so do you think the ECO will have reason to reject the visa on this basis? Help! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No, and that bit about having to be in employment will be ignored, but not ideal. Try to get the letter re-written.


----------

